

Terry Pratchett starts process to take his own life - MattBearman
http://www.guardian.co.uk/books/2011/jun/12/pratchett-starts-process-to-end-his-life

======
eridius
I think it's really important to stress that he's only starting the formal
process, and that this does not, in fact, mean that he will be taking his own
life. From the end of the article:

> Pratchett, the creator of the Discworld novels who was 60 when he was
> diagnosed, said his decision to start the formal process did not necessarily
> mean he was going to take his own life.

I'm stressing this because the headline makes it sound like he will be taking
his own life in the near future. But starting the formal process is a
completely separate decision from actually performing the act. I recognize his
desire to control this aspect of his life, but I sincerely hope that the day
he goes through with it is still quite a ways off.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
Also, this article is from the summer yet is listed as the most read article
presumably because his new book Snuff is being released and causing people to
search and read related stories.

